# Armadillo HMPK x Cambodian Dragon HMF



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

So i left the pair together over the weekend, came back on 11/28 found eggs in the nest, and removed the female.
11/29 the fry hatched.

12/1 some are now taking the horizontal position.

Any ideas what i'll get?

Her parents were grizzled cello hm x red hm.

The male looks like: 
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3538&v=armadillo
-no genetic background info on him. He is a bit more green than blue.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

i know cambodian genes are recessive.
long finnage (HM) will be dominant over the hmpk genes.
so i am expecting all HM and no shortails.

I am hoping to strengthen the dragon genes. and also strengthen the red finnage in the armadillo, since some of the fins had green going into them. Since camodians have strong red fins and pale body, im hoping the cross will produce some Armadillos with strong red fins. and the pale body will not show because it's recessive. but the color red is dominant and thus will take over the fins.

any experts out there?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that I'm not an expert at this but try contating m.r. vampire. He know a bit about genes as 1fish2fish does too


----------

